# Leonard Bernstein's Harvard Lectures: "The Unanswered Question"



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a fabulous lecture on the "Dangers of Ambiguity" from Leonard Bernstein. He discusses tonality and atonality. It's a phenomenal understanding of the issues from this all-time great pedagogue. What poise, style and grace this man had.






May I recommend Humphrey Burton's huge biography of Leonard Bernstein. The composer/conductor was a complex, bisexual Jew who was a leading public intellectual and musical practitioner par excellence. Many members here on TC will have his legendary recordings with the NYPO. In my minds eye I have an image of him springing from the podium during some of his more exuberant and flamboyant conducting.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Used to have the whole series on VHS back in the 80's, formed much of my understanding of what music is!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

ptr said:


> Used to have the whole series on VHS back in the 80's, formed much of my understanding of what music is!
> 
> /ptr


Ptr, I could listen to him until I draw my last breath. So help me God, when he talks about and plays some of the "Hammerklavier" I'm on my knees.

It's very difficult for we music-lovers (and musicians): how to negotiate our daily lives interacting constantly with the mundane. As time goes on I find I have a shorter fuse for things and people which are boring. I discussed all this recently with my new (Polish) doctor - he grabbed my hand, kissed it and said, "Madam - you're a rare bird!". Yes, that was a buzz!!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

It is indeed, I am fortunate to live rurally an thus can hide from society in longer periods. I'm very (extremely) purpose minded when I (have to) leave the house and most of my interesting engaging with other Humans is through the internet anyway (Bless it!). 
I've been meaning to dig out my Bernstein cassettes to rewatch them, but I need to get a new VHS-player first, the old one succumbed to old age.. 
BTW, I'm amazed that there are still Gentlemen that Kiss ladies on the hand, must be a rare thing that!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a great series. I recommend it to anyone wanting to gain a better understanding of how music got where it was in the 20th century, or for that matter, before then. I don't agree with Bernstein on everything, but he makes it clear where it's his own personal opinion that he's expressing.

On the other hand, any viewers should be prepared for Bernstein's awful singing....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

ptr said:


> It is indeed, I am fortunate to live rurally an thus can hide from society in longer periods. I'm very (extremely) purpose minded when I (have to) leave the house and most of my interesting engaging with other Humans is through the internet anyway (Bless it!).
> I've been meaning to dig out my Bernstein cassettes to rewatch them, but I need to get a new VHS-player first, the old one succumbed to old age..
> BTW, I'm amazed that there are still Gentlemen that Kiss ladies on the hand, must be a rare thing that!
> 
> /ptr


He's European (from Poland) and the same age as me!! I was specifically talking to him about music and Vienna and walking in the Prater (where Mozart and Beethoven used to walk). He's a funny and intelligent man but, by God, he likes the sound of his own voice!!! Two weeks ago when I was in there the computers in the surgery crashed - he walked out into the waiting room, sniffed, hitched up his pants and said, "welcome to the world of updates"!!! I confess I roared laughing. (Everyone else was watching "Hoarders - Buried Alive" on the practice TV set!!:lol:


----------

